# EZ View Jackets



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Has anyone used the EZ View jackets that they sell at
Golden Lake Garments?

These are the jackets with the black stripes on the body and arms.

Do you find the dogs see you better???


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have one and been using it for over a year. I like it! I take a little ribbing from the folks down here on the looks. Some people ask me if it a referee jacket.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Janice, look at the add in the Dec RFTN and tell me that a dog sees that further out that an all white jacket. It's greying out even close up. 

Dogs see in black and white regards,


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Howard is correct. Prefer white/black reversable.

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I have one and will be going back to the all white this year. I could not till any difference in the dogs handling and i get to much crap from the gallery to make it worth it, such as hey zebra man and hey ref are you going to let them get away with that aren't you going to throw a flag or something?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Janice I bought one last winter at the desert trials. I have not been razed when wearing it. I do not know if dogs see it any better than white or black. However it is cooler in warm weather than what I have. If you are atthe trials in Niland this Feb you are welcome to try mine. Just let me know so I have it handy. Marie


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

Janice Gunn said:


> Has anyone used the EZ View jackets that they sell at
> Golden Lake Garments?
> 
> These are the jackets with the black stripes on the body and arms.
> ...


Hi Janice,
I like to keep it simple. So it is all black or all white depending on the 
back ground.
Good luck in 2006
John


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*EZ View*

Thanks for the info everybody!

I ended ordering a good ol' simple white quilted.

Marie - I don't think many people would razz you  

John hope to see you and Barbara in 2006.


----------

